# Welche Folienseite?



## pitdimension (3. Apr. 2015)

Hab da ma ne doofe Frage.
Welche Folienseite bei der Teichfolie kommt nach oben?Einmal ist da ja die glatte Seite und die andere ist etwas rauer.


----------



## koifischfan (3. Apr. 2015)

Das ist genauso unbedeutend, wie: Welche Seite der Alufolie soll nach außen.

Die Oberfläche ist produktionsbedingt. Die Rollen/Walzen müssen die Folie ja irgendwie transportieren. Da wird deren rauhe Struktur auf die noch frische Folie übertragen.

Ob von der glatten Seite Verschmutzungen wirklich leichter abgehen, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Patrick K (3. Apr. 2015)

mmmh vielleicht hat die rauhe Oberfläche mehr Besiedlungsfläche für Backies

Gruss Patrick


----------



## pitdimension (3. Apr. 2015)

Okay hatte jetzt schon Angst bekommen,dass ich sie falsch herum rein gemacht hätte.
Ich hab sie jetzt mit der etwas raueren Seite nach oben gelegt.


----------



## jolantha (4. Apr. 2015)

So liegt meine auch, weil ich davon ausgegangen bin, daß Raue sei die Oberseite.
Isses für mich auch immer noch ! 
@ Koifischfan, das ist nicht egal, bei Alufolie , die glänzende Seite kommt bei heißen Sachen nach innen,
auf die Speisen, damit die Wärme drinne bleibt.
Bei Kühlung kommt die glänzende Seite nach außen, dann wird die wärmende Außentemperatur wegreflektiert.


----------



## koifischfan (4. Apr. 2015)

Na ok, @ jolantha. 

http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/article6897825/Welche-Seite-der-Alufolie-gehoert-nach-aussen.html


----------

